

Why my dissatisfaction with Mozilla is increasing - r3bl
http://blog.r3bl.me/en/mozilla-dissatisfaction/

======
mark_l_watson
I sense some of the same angst over Firefox as the author.

I used to only use Chrome for using Google, Twitter, and Facebook -- most
everything else was using Firefox with the usual security and privacy
extentions. Now I just about always just use Chrome with Privacy Badger and
other EFF recommended extentions.

To be fair, one reason I went back to using Chrome more is that I now have a
Chromebook thaat I use (surprisingly) a lot and I just got used to Chrome
again.

------
bobajeff
Firefox was a popular user facing application unlike a lot of open source
projects before or since. So it makes sense that people in the open source
world would look to Mozilla as role models.

LibreOffice on the other hand hasn't really cracked into the main stream. So I
don't see them filling that role in the near future.

